# Training DVDs...What is the best series?



## NSweez42 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm going to be buying a Chessie puppy and I've been getting prepared for it and I would just like some honest opinions on what preference of dvd series I should get or if anyone has some they are done with that I could purchase. Looking for taking them from a puppy all the way through to experienced hunter. Thank you Nate


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

What's your goals for this pup Nate? Hunt Dog? Hunt Dog+(Field Trials/Hunt Test)?


----------



## NSweez42 (Aug 20, 2012)

Most likely gunna be just a hunt dog but I would love to take him farther into field and hunt trials.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

If you want to do Test or Trials, then train that way from the start, you'll get a GunDog regardless.

Do you plan on using an E-collar?


----------



## NSweez42 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes I'm buying a dogtra 3500 NCP Super-X off a guy on the Avery forum.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you plan on Force Fetching this pup?


----------



## NSweez42 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well from what I've read up on force fetching is only if the dog is dropping the dummy or has a hard mouth. I mean I may be wrong but that's the idea I'm getting on reading on it. If so then I guess it depends on how the pup is.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

2 Page Article on Force Fetch
http://www.gundogsonline.com/Article/Force-Fetch-Issues-Page1.htm 

If I were you. I'd Go Hillmann Pup, to Hillmann Fetch.
And then decide on a Complete Program for the rest. 
-Smartworks seems most ‘New user’ friendly. 
-TRT seems to be unmatched in Overall Worth, but new comers might struggle with keeping up. Train with a group or local experienced trainer though, and this might not be a problem. 
-Fowl Dawgs seems to be a solid program and easy to follow as well for new folks.
-Farmer/Aycock Basics is simple and easy to follow too but will only get you to Water Force.

Overall, if I could afford it, I’d have the entire TRT package(TRT/Marking/E-collar) w/ all 3 Volumes of Training with Mike Lardy or the entire Smartworks+Advanced package. Not just a little of one or the other.

You SHOULD seek out help locally. Training a pup is fun, but you will meet walls when training alone. Especially in Force Fetch Training and Marking. Group Training is a MAJOR Key to success for unnumbered reasons from achieving distance in retrieves to socialization.


----------



## NSweez42 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help I will be buying these ones you recommended. And yeah I have gotten set up by the person who breeds the dog to people in the area that hunt their chessies.


----------

